# mi daresti del pane? - Il partitivo.



## urizon9

Dopo aver  letto il thread"una lettera" non capisco bene perché"Mi daresti* del* pane?" sia sgradevole ma "sotto l`abete ci sono *dei* regali per i bambini"(_Corso di letture per studienti stranieri_) no?Scusatemi in anticipo se un thread su quest`argomento gia`esiste!Grazie!


----------



## gabrigabri

urizon9 said:


> Dopo aver  letto il thread"una lettera" non capisco bene perché"Mi daresti* del* pane?" sia sgradevole ma "sotto l`abete ci sono *dei* regali per i bambini"(_Corso di letture per studienti stranieri_) no?Scusatemi in anticipo se un thread su quest`argomento gia`esiste!Grazie!




Dove hai letto che "del pane" non va bene??


----------



## MünchnerFax

Secondo me, «_Mi daresti del pane?»_ non è per niente sgradevole. Anzi.

(gabrigabri: scritto qui, post numero 6.  E nessuno ha replicato... )


----------



## gabrigabri

MünchnerFax said:


> Secondo me, «_Mi daresti del pane?»_ non è per niente sgradevole. Anzi.
> 
> (gabrigabri: scritto qui, post numero 6.  E nessuno ha replicato... )



Scusa, hai ragione, ho dato uno sguardo veloce! 

Confermo quanto detto da te:

Mi dai il pane= per esempio a tavola
Mi darebbe del pane= per esempio dal panettiere ("il pane" sarebbe troppo generico, menntre se sei a tavola si capisce subito che intendi il cestino/il sacchetto con dentro il pane)
Mi dai pane=non va bene.
Quindi, a mio parere, "del pane" va benissimo, anzi si dice solo così! 


Sotto l'albero ci sono dei regali=alcuni regali.
Sotto l'albero ci sono i regali= Più specifico


----------



## urizon9

Grazie per le risposte veramente utili!(Non sapevo che il mio nome fosse nessuno)Saluti!


----------



## Foscolo

Scusate se mi intrometto per una piccola cosa, ma dire che è sgradevole non mi sembra proprio corretto, usando una scrittura italiana ordinaria.


Sgradevole è una pietanza , un profumo.
Sgradevole non puo essere usato come aggettivo per indicare che una frase non è corretta.

ciao


----------



## SunDraw

Per quanto riguarda "del pane" rinvio alla mio contributo nel suo thread (per me è corretto).



Foscolo said:


> Sgradevole non puo essere usato come aggettivo per indicare che una frase non è corretta.


 
Quanto all'uso della categoria estetica della gradevolezza/sgradevolezza a riguardo della correttezza formale, costeggiando ma non volendomi del tutto inabissare nelle secolari riflessioni sulla relazione bene/bello, mi limiterò alla considerazione che un atto di incoerenza formale nel sorprendere piuttosto che sconcertare ovvero scandalizzare, per la gran parte o sia innanzitutto provocherà giustappunto una sensazione di fastidio, se non altro per il supplemento di faticosità che ne richiederà l'esame, salvo il successivo eventuale saluto, di pochi o dei più, per l'occasione offerta di movimento (progressivo, involutivo ecc.) esistenziale.

E pure: ci sarà chi rileverà un rispetto o un errore e chi una piacevolezza o meno, ma anche chi potrà ben ricondurre questo a quello.
Un aggettivazione del genere la trovo insomma comunque ammissibile.


----------



## sam1978

MünchnerFax said:


> Secondo me, «_Mi daresti del pane?»_ non è per niente sgradevole. Anzi.
> 
> (gabrigabri: scritto qui, post numero 6.  E nessuno ha replicato... )



Il problema, almeno per quello che mi hanno insegnato a scuola, è che quel "del" nel senso di: "Un po' di" non può essere usato nella lingua italiana; "Del", infatti ha la funzione di preposizione articolata (di + il), mentre "Del" nel senso di: "Un po' di" deriverebbe da un termine francese (che ora non so come si scriva) che significa alcuni. Pertanto, "Del pane" sarebbe sbagliato seppure frequentissimo; si dovrebbe dire: "Un po' di pane"; così come ad esempio non si dovrebbe dire: "Degli studenti", ma "Alcuni studenti".
Il fatto che "Dei regali" sia giusto mi sembra strano.


----------



## MünchnerFax

sam1978 said:


> Il problema, almeno per quello che mi hanno insegnato a scuola, è che quel "del" nel senso di: "Un po' di" non può essere usato nella lingua italiana


A dire il vero a me non risulta. Il partitivo è una costruzione italiana correttissima. Che poi lo usino anche i francesi, buon per loro.
(Tra l'altro come genovese dovresti essere molto incline a usarlo, vista l'influenza del dialetto...  )

Oltretutto, _un po' di pane _è già un'indicazione quantitativa, _del pane_ invece no. Quindi a mio avviso non possono essere considerati equivalenti.


----------



## sam1978

MünchnerFax said:


> A dire il vero a me non risulta. Il partitivo è una costruzione italiana correttissima. Che poi lo usino anche i francesi, buon per loro.
> (Tra l'altro come genovese dovresti essere molto incline a usarlo, vista l'influenza del dialetto...  )
> 
> Oltretutto, _un po' di pane _è già un'indicazione quantitativa, _del pane_ invece no. Quindi a mio avviso non possono essere considerati equivalenti.



Effettivamente ho sentito del genitivo partitivo. Eppure qualche professore di Italiano (e ne ho trovato più di uno) corregge l'espressione "Dei/degli" (nel senso di: "alcuno/alcuni e simili") affermando che è un'espressione sbagliata.



> (Tra l'altro come genovese dovresti essere molto incline a usarlo, vista l'influenza del dialetto...  )




Usarlo lo uso eccome! Solo che secondo alcuni non è corretto.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Che spesso sia poco elegante e che sia consigliabile, quando possibile, sostituirlo con _alcuni_ o anche solo lasciare il sostantivo senza articolo, sono (parzialmente) d'accordo. Ma che sia sbagliato _tout court_ non lo sottoscrivo. Se non altro perché rimango fedele alle mie origini.


----------



## sam1978

Certo! Rimane il fatto che se lo scrivevo in quel senso mi veniva corretto dagli insegnanti. Che poi sia usatissimo, non lo metto in dubbio.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Se questi insegnanti marcavano anche _lui_ con la matita blu pretendendo _egli_, avrei fomentato la rivoluzione armata della classe.


----------



## sam1978

MünchnerFax said:


> Se questi insegnanti marcavano anche _lui_ con la matita blu pretendendo _egli_, avrei fomentato la rivoluzione armata della classe.




Non so se l'hai scritto scherzando, ma quando andavo a scuola io prentendevano veramente che si dicesse: "Egli/Ella/Esso/Essa" e non "Lui/Lei, etc.". Vuoi dirmi che dalle altre parti non era così?


----------



## Sicanius

Come dice MF, il partitivo e' una costruzione correttissima dell'Italiano (cosi' come l'uso di lui/lei come soggetto). Anzi in alcuni casi il suo uso e' consigliato, per es. con in nomi di massa (come pane, appunto) e come forma plurale dell'articolo indefinito: ho incontrato dei turisti inglesi, ho comprato delle rose.
In entrambi i casi la quantita' e' indefinita, per questo "un po' di pane" (quantita' specificata, anche se non precisamente) e' "del pane" (quantita' indefinita) hanno un significato diverso. 

Comunque questo Thread nasce da un'incomprensione. Infatti il post citato non giudica sgradevole "mi daresti del pane", ma un'altra frase. Quardate qui, al post #6.


----------



## bubu7

Stavolta vi risparmio la citazione grammaticale ma che non senta più qualcuno parlare di francesismo.  



> Quando fui desto innanzi la dimane,
> pianger senti' fra 'l sonno i miei figliuoli
> ch'eran con meco, e dimandar del pane.
> (_Inferno_, XXXIII, 37-39)


----------



## sam1978

Che vuoi che ti dica? Rimane il fatto che mi correggevano se lo usavo!


----------



## bubu7

sam1978 said:


> Rimane il fatto che mi correggevano se lo usavo!


D'accordo, ma questo non depone certamente a favore della preparazione del tuo insegnante.
Peccato non avergli potuto replicare coi versi di Dante oppure con una citazione da qualche buona grammatica.


----------



## Saoul

> MODERATION NOTE
> 
> Interessante thread, che sta diventando un po' troppo chat.
> Il tema non è la preparazione degli insegnanti di Sam, quanto la correttezza del partitivo in italiano.
> Il discorso è praticamente esaurito, visto che sono state portate diverse prove della correttezza di questa forma linguistica italiana, pertanto vi prego di aggiungere ulteriori argomenti solo se questi sono inerenti al tema "il partitivo nella lingua italiana. Chimera? Lucida realtà?"
> 
> Grazie
> Saoul


----------



## Dubia

Salve a tutti gli utenti del forum.
Sensini afferma che il complemento partitivo può dipendere da un avverbio di quantità (es.: "Dammi un po' del tuo panino"). Serianni afferma che "Gli indefiniti quantitativi possono essere adoperati con valore neutro con un complemento partitivo" (es.: "dammi ancora un po' di verdura"). 
Nei casi esemplificati, qual è il complemento oggetto del verbo "dare"?
In una frase come "dammi un po' di pane", io sarei tentata di considerare "un po' di pane" come complemento oggetto partitivo, alla stregua di "dammi del pane".
Grazie a chi vorrà risolvere il mio dubbio.




Sicanius said:


> In entrambi i casi la quantita' e' indefinita, per questo "un po' di pane" (quantita' specificata, anche se non precisamente) e' "del pane" (quantita' indefinita) hanno un significato diverso.


 
Questa osservazione mi convince, ma non riesco comunque a risolvere il dubbio sintattico.


----------

